# Will cydectin orally kill ticks on goats?



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

We are having a REALLY bad tick year! 

The guineas cant even keep up with them all. 

*Will Cydectin given orally kill ticks?* The generally accepted dosage seems to be 1cc per 25lbs.

TIA


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Ticks are bad here too...If I was to get guineas for the problem I would have to get 1000!!! It has been several years since it was this bad.

Cydectin will kill lice on goats but they are more susceptable than ticks. It will definatley help but may not get them all...there are several kinds of tick and some are tougher than others.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I got this from my Infovets manual.



> Products Used to Treat External Parasites: Most external parasites are controlled on a flock/herd wide basis. This means that when one animal is diagnosed with external parasites, a dip, dust, or spray is used to treat the problem that animal as well as the entire flock/herd. The following table outlines the common products and the treatments used to treat the external parasites:
> 
> Active Ingredient Effective Against **Treatments
> *Malathion Mites, lice, keds 0.5% spray; 4% dust
> ...


----------



## CritterLover (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't know for sure that this will be helpful to you because it is an expensive solution, but when we went to check out the herd we eventually bought our Boers from, we came back covered in chigger bites. I swore the goats would not come here if they were going to infest my place with the little buggers. My vet receommended Frontline spray and I used it on them when they first arrived with no side effects and no chiggers. I would think anything that would kill a chigger would kill a tick. The spray is not cheap though, but it works. I've also used it for what I thought might be lice and whatever it was cleared up (different goats). Good luck, I hate ticks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking about the Frontline spray. It works wonders on the dogs. The question would be if it gets into the milk.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to use ivomec as a wormer for my milkers and it killed ticks.

I switched to cydectin, and wasnt really sure if it would kill the ticks as well as internal parasites. 

I need to examine my milkers and see if they have ticks. It is time for me to worm all the kids and I just noticed today they have ticks. I didnt want to waste the cydectin if it would kill ticks.

I guess the best answer to my own question would be to examine my milkers for ticks!!!!!!! *DUH. *  

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Cydectin Is A Pour On. Does The Label Allow It To Be Given Orally To Goats? Do They Have It In Drench Form? Just Asking......


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Cydectin pour on is used "off label " in goats orally. Has been done since it came out.
Yes they do make a sheep drench but it is half the product for double the cost...after folks have been using the pour on like this for 6-7 years.... :shrug:


----------

